# Schöne GRAVELBIKE-Strecken Nähe Kastellaun



## muetzenmann (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr seid wahrscheinlich alle noch draußen unterwegs, was bei dem schönen Wetter nicht weiter verwunderlich ist... ;-) Für später dann ein paar Impressionen aus der Region Kastellaun und dem dort verfügbaren Gravelroad-Potential. GPS-Koordinaten für eine beispielhafte Runde, die möglichst viele dieser Gravel-Strecken abgrast: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oopkpcdmxanmiecp


----------

